# Oral Suggestions



## jukebox (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey peeps, I'm unable to get Pure Grain Alcohol/Everclear and PEG without appropriate industry license.

So my question is can I swap them with Absinthe (89-90%) and Veg Gycerol respectively? 

Also does anyone have a recipe for Oral M1T? Thanks guys.:headbang:


----------



## jukebox (Mar 28, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## Foxman101 (May 6, 2019)

Ora blend via amazon...

And yeah.. to make oral M1T

60ml ora 
1.2g M1T
=20mg per ml


----------



## ASHOP (May 6, 2019)

Foxman101 said:


> Ora blend via amazon...
> 
> And yeah.. to make oral M1T
> 
> ...








If you dont mind me asking, what is 'ora'


----------



## bbuck (May 6, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what is 'ora'



https://www.sasrx.com/ora-plus-oral...Fx_wu1zFyGr_pmqlkRqGHlhLcHwyP3SAaAs2yEALw_wcB

It can be bought many places along with Ora Sweet as well.


----------



## ASHOP (May 9, 2019)

bbuck said:


> https://www.sasrx.com/ora-plus-oral...Fx_wu1zFyGr_pmqlkRqGHlhLcHwyP3SAaAs2yEALw_wcB
> 
> It can be bought many places along with Ora Sweet as well.



I learned something new today, thanks.


----------



## BigBob (May 10, 2019)

Just made some Var suspension with Ora-plus. Works perfect.




Foxman101 said:


> Ora blend via amazon...
> 
> And yeah.. to make oral M1T
> 
> ...


----------

